# Glee not Recorded tonight???



## Popasmurf

Glee did not record tonight. My TiVo says "the episode wasn't recorded because it was a repeat or I set it to record first run only. Yes, I DID set it to record first run only, but this was a BRAND new episode! Why in the world didn't it record? Anyone else get caught by this?


----------



## aristoBrat

Same problem here, didn't even show in the recording history (To Do) list as to why it didn't record.


----------



## Welshdog

Same here in Austin. Our Tivo did not show anything in recording history, which is odd since we had a season pass.


----------



## samjemb

Same here as well.


----------



## jsmeeker

Same issue.. No recording. Got the same message in Recording History.

TiVo thought it was a repeat and the SP is set to FRO. So, it didn't record. WTF? Was it a repeat? The description doesn't make it sound like it was.


----------



## aristoBrat

jsmeeker said:


> WTF? Was it a repeat? The description doesn't make it sound like it was.


From the sound of the TiVo remote being chucked across the room by my roommate, I'm pretty sure it was a new one.


----------



## SRHookEm

WTH? Same here in Houston. It doesn't show in the history at all. I checked for next week's and it said "will not record" too. They always record.

Any ideas why this happened? Is there someway to get it on demand?


----------



## dslunceford

aristoBrat said:


> Same problem here, didn't even show in the recording history (To Do) list as to why it didn't record.


This desribes our experience as well.

In 11 years, I don't think I've seen an error I couldnt attribute to user error or bad guide data. Nothing at all in recording history, SP is set up correctly, and guide data seemed fine, so I'm flummoxed (wife is more along the lines of pissed )

Edit...never mind, fox evidently had bad data, tagged as repeat


----------



## aristoBrat

Has it always been like below? I thought the To Do list specifically called out when it wasn't going to record because an episode was a repeat?



> TiVo Chat Rep: If it is set to ignore repeats then it ignores them. That includes not listing them in the To Do list.


----------



## Keen

Augh, first baseball deprives us of Glee for a month, and now bad guide data gets in on the action too?!


----------



## jsmeeker

It's interesting some of you didn't get it in recording history.

What TiVo are you using? It sounds like my Series 1. That wouldn't tell me if it wasn't recorded because it was a re-run and the SP was set to FRO.. But my Premiere actually tells me that. PRetty handy in a situation like this.


----------



## SRHookEm

I Just chatted with TiVo support. Here's the reply:


Andrew: Thank you for contacting TiVo! My name is Andrew. So that I may better assist you, are you an existing customer?
Steve Rawley: My TiVo didn't record Glee tonight and it wasn't in the history at all
Andrew: If you go into your Season Pass of Glee, is it setup for First Run Only?
Steve Rawley: Yes. This was new
Andrew: Thank you. One moment please.
Steve Rawley: The TiVo community forum is lighting up all over the country with complaints!
Andrew: That is unfortunate.
Steve Rawley: Is it possible to get "on demand" via TiVo from Comcast?
Andrew: Unfortunately not as the CableCARD installed is not a two-way communicating device. 

It looks like the guide data that is provided to our lineup team did not have the Glee episode marked as first run. This would mean your unit was not scheduled to record the program at all.

I have a Premier and series 3. Neither got it


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Not to thread crap... but mine recorded just fine  TW Dallas if that matters.







edit: found out it recorded as a suggestion.


----------



## jjd_87

What is a Glee?


----------



## Popasmurf

My response from chat support...

Andrew: I would be glad to assist. This is one of our highest trends of the evening. The reason is because the lineup information provided to us did not include a flag as First Run. This means the units set to 'First Run' missed the recording.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

jjd_87 said:


> What is a Glee?


So clever


----------



## jsmeeker

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Not to thread crap... but mine recorded just fine  TW Dallas if that matters.


Really?

TW In Dallas and did NOT record.

ARe you SURE you are set to FRO on the season pass?


----------



## dslunceford

jsmeeker said:


> It's interesting some of you didn't get it in recording history.
> 
> What TiVo are you using? It sounds like my Series 1.


TiVo HD...


----------



## [email protected]

I am going to have to check the todo list for Friday to make sure Fringe is on there. If I missed that, I would be quite a bit more upset than missing Glee.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

jsmeeker said:


> Really?
> 
> TW In Dallas and did NOT record.
> 
> ARe you SURE you are set to FRO on the season pass?


I may have been too quick... I have a feeling it recorded as a suggestion(I started watching it before It finished recording). I just did a recover of the episode, and it shows up on the top of my now showing, but so does a true suggestion that I deleted, and recovered.


----------



## expmag

[email protected] said:


> I am going to have to check the todo list for Friday to make sure Fringe is on there. If I missed that, I would be quite a bit more upset than missing Glee.


Fringe was not on because of the World Series last Friday.


----------



## dougup67

Glee didn't record here either on Grande Comm Cable in Austin. Glad I'm not the only one. Seems like an odd Glitch to me for sure!!

Doug


----------



## LynnL999

While I'm sorry it didn't record for everyone, I'm glad it wasn't just me! Wasn't in my recording history either.

Amazon does have the eps for $1.99/$2.99 HD -- should be available tomorrow, and you can download to your TiVo box.


----------



## jsmeeker

Not really a screw up by the TiVo software, per se. It did what was right based on the SP settings. Of course, they rely on the guide data. Having a new episode be "coded" as a rerun jacks stuff up.


Will buy on Amazon tomorrow and push it down to the TiVo


----------



## ursine1

Me too. RCN in Chicago. Urgh.


----------



## starbreiz

Grrrr. Ditto. SP for FRO, Comcast Sunnyvale. Not in Recording History. The guide data is making me sad lately. Especially since the ad on TiVo Central is taunting me with "Glee returns tuesday at 8".


----------



## shortman

I lucked out and Tivo Suggestions recorded it for me. I have Glee set for first run only.


----------



## steve614

[email protected] said:


> I am going to have to check the todo list for Friday to make sure Fringe is on there. *If I missed that, I would be quite a bit more upset than missing Glee*.


You and me both!



expmag said:


> Fringe was not on because of the World Series last Friday.


Right. And because it's been over two weeks since the last episode, we want to make DAMN sure this weeks episode records.

BTW: My ToDo list shows that Fringe will be recorded. :up:


----------



## janry

I've been criticized before for my anal TiVio housekeeping chores but once a week, I review the upcoming week's ToDo list to see if anything jumps out at me. I noticed Glee wasn't set to record and I knew baseball was over so I checked out the episode guide, thought it looked new, so I manually set it to record.

Two or three minutes a week is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Rogerallen

Recorded just fine for me on Long Island New York--Cablevision here


----------



## sieglinde

I have Glee set for First Run only and it recorded last night as a regular episode. I may have caught it in some "housekeeping".


----------



## aristoBrat

janry said:


> I've been criticized before for my anal TiVio housekeeping chores but once a week, I review the upcoming week's ToDo list to see if anything jumps out at me. I noticed Glee wasn't set to record and I knew baseball was over so I checked out the episode guide, thought it looked new, so I manually set it to record.
> 
> Two or three minutes a week is worth a pound of cure.


I wish TiVo would dedicate a few minutes of an employee's time each week to check the major shows' guide data!


----------



## HomieG

janry said:


> I've been criticized before for my anal TiVio housekeeping chores but once a week, I review the upcoming week's ToDo list to see if anything jumps out at me.


This.

Plus I have season passes set up to record First Run and Repeats. It's easier to delete a repeat, than to not have it in the first place. I guess perhaps some people don't want to give up the storage for repeats, and I do have to delete some shows from time to time because of that. Wonder what QA the guide data supplier has to check the metadata, or if somehow this was messed up in the info they got from Fox in the first place. I guess we'll never know that...

IIRC, something similar happened with 60 Minutes a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jsmeeker

HomieG said:


> This.
> 
> Plus I have season passes set up to record First Run and Repeats. It's easier to delete a repeat, than to not have it in the first place. I guess perhaps some people don't want to give up the storage for repeats, and I do have to delete some shows from time to time because of that. Wonder what QA the guide data supplier has to check the metadata, or if somehow this was messed up in the info they got from Fox in the first place. I guess we'll never know that...
> 
> IIRC, something similar happened with 60 Minutes a couple of weeks ago.


I don't want to give up a tuner and have TiVo give higher priority to a repeat than a new episode of some other show.

the only time I use First run and repeats is if I pick up a show mid-season or mid-series.


----------



## jiffyspam

OTA Los Angeles

Fortunately I have an 11 year old who noticed it wasn't in the to do list. I added it manually.

No telling if they fixed the issue after East Coasters started complaining. Seems like some folks on the West Coast ended up getting it just fine, but it wasn't set to record on Monday.


----------



## jsmeeker

jiffyspam said:


> OTA Los Angeles
> 
> Fortunately I have an 11 year old who noticed it wasn't in the to do list. I added it manually.
> 
> No telling if they fixed the issue after East Coasters started complaining. Seems like some folks on the West Coast ended up getting it just fine, but it wasn't set to record on Monday.


I would be surpised if they could have found out about it that quickly and gotten new guide data pushed out so fast. Don't TiVos generally look once a day for new guide data?

Though I suppose the entry for the show could have been different for the west coast feed than it was for the east code feed to begin with.


----------



## Sacramento95833

It wasn't fixed for me in Sacramento, CA. Neither of my TiVo boxes recorded it, and I didn't realize until I got home from dinner at 8:45 and the show was 75% over.



jsmeeker said:


> I would be surpised if they could have found out about it that quickly and gotten new guide data pushed out so fast. Don't TiVos generally look once a day for new guide data?
> 
> Though I suppose the entry for the show could have been different for the west coast feed than it was for the east code feed to begin with.


----------



## mattack

starbreiz said:


> Grrrr. Ditto. SP for FRO, Comcast Sunnyvale. Not in Recording History. The guide data is making me sad lately. Especially since the ad on TiVo Central is taunting me with "Glee returns tuesday at 8".


Weird, mine recorded in Sunnyvale. I don't *think* I had told it to manually record, but maybe I had. (I know I do have a SP, FRO.. But also, esp on Tuesdays, I often have to do some manual tweaking due to some conflicts, esp when WSOP jumps around in different time slots.. and wanting to have padding on some of the other sitcoms..)


----------

